# Skinner Chuck Backplate



## Rick_B (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought a Skinner Junior 4 jaw 6" chuck yesterday - minus the backplate/adapter. I need a 2-1/4 - 8 thread on the back plate.







So first things first - I see my options as:
1. pursuing a used skinner back plate
2. buying a new back plate already threaded and fitting it to the chuck
3. Using the cushman back plate i have (shown in picture 2 on the right) and fitting it to the chuck. This would leave the cushman 'backplateless' - but the jaws are so bad that unless i decide to somehow fix them the chuck is pretty useless anyhow.
4. Scrap the skinner and chalk it up to lesson learned. I don't have much into it so I wouldn't cry too much if this is the best course of action.

I've never fitted a back plate before but am willing to try (I suspect option 1,2 and 3 will all require some level of fitting) - for the time being let's not get into the "how do I do that" discussion. right now I'm more interested in what direction I should take.

So pick your option and let's see what happens.

Thanks
Rick​


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 21, 2012)

Rick, I'd get a new backplate and fit it to the 4 jaw. You can always work on the Cushman 3 jaw later, or use it for trading stock if you decide against fixing it. It isn't bad to set up a 4 jaw.


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks Tony - am I right in assuming that formthis chuck the backplate only needs to be as big as the registration circle?  or does ot need to be the full 6" diamter of the chuck?

thanks
Rick


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 21, 2012)

Only as large as needed for the registration boss.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a back plate from these folks http://littlemachineshop.com/ . They provide a good product at a good price. They also provided very good instruction for machining and fitting the back plate to your chuck.


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 27, 2012)

I found a back plate that fit the chuck perfectly - it must have been a skinner.  it had .001" run out on the OD abd face.

rick


----------

